# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ذُبح الحبُ واغتيل الودادُ وبقايا قلب في رماد ... حقيقة

## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ثم أما بعد 
أبدأ مستعينة بالله سائلته التوفيق والسداد :-

فضلا لا تتعجبن من هذا العنوان ، علّ يصدّقه ما يلي في بسط الكلام

كانت صحبة من أخوات نحسبهم خيّرات ، اجتمعن في مسجد على غير ميعاد

كلٌ ذهبت تطلب الواجب لدينها من العلم ، عساها تُرزق بفقه في الدين أو فهم

أو تحوز بحسن تلاوتها القبول ، أو تتعلم لصلاتها تفاصيل سنة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -

ورزق الله هذه الجموع بمعلمة أريبة ، كانت إلى النفوس وفي القلوب حبيبة 

والتقى الجمع الشتيت ، وأتلف بحب وترابط شديد

يشربون من العلم والتقوى ما به النفس تعلو وترقى

يلتمسون سويا الطريق إلى الهدى و الرشاد ، بكل حب وترابط وألفة ووداد

تقودهم معلمة تبث في الجمع قوة الإيمان ، شعارها : التمسك بأقوى شرائع الإسلام

تأبى إلا تحقيق مراتب الإحسان ، ترنو إلى أعلى المنازل في الجنان

فأسلمن لروحها العلية قَودهم ، ابتغاء نوال مايرضي ربهم 

ومرت سنوات وسنوات والجمع في خير وبركة وازدياد 

وكنتُ معهم في الطريق شاهدة ، بل أول الجميع لمعلمتنا مؤيدة

وكان لسان قالنا وحالنا على الدوام :

جميع الخلق عدانا من المقصرين ، عصاة يرضون الدنية في الدين 

ونحن بفضل الله حملة لواء العلم والعمل ، نتبع أحسن ما على رسولنا قد نزل .


أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه ... يُتبـــــــع .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وكان لسان قالنا وحالنا على الدوام :
> 
> جميع الخلق عدانا من المقصرين ، عصاة يرضون الدنية في الدين 
> 
> ونحن بفضل الله حملة لواء العلم والعمل ، نتبع أحسن ما على رسولنا قد نزل .


أخشى أن مربط الفرس هنا!

نتابع معك بشوق سائلين الله أن يجمع بينكن على طاعته ورضوانه.. آمين.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> أخشى أن مربط الفرس هنا!


لما الأستعجال! :Smile: 


بوركتــي أختي أم هانئ وننتـظر مايتبـــــع ..

----------


## أم هانئ

أختاي الكريمتين التوحيد وقلبي مملكة جزاكما الله خيرا 

أشرق المتصفح  المتواضع بطلتكما البهية 

والقول ما قالت أختنا التوحيد .... ولكن أضم صوتي لأختنا قلبي مملكة : مهلا مهلا

----------


## أم هانئ

** مع المحن تأتي المنح سبحان الملك .


وبعد سنوات ليست بالكثيرة :

ولأن دوام الحال من المحال ، وليس في دنيانـا ثبات ولا استقرار

حدث ما لم يكن في الحسبان ، ومُنعت معلمتنا من الدعوة والاستمرار 

وتقطعت نياط القلوب كمدا و ألما ، وفاضت المآقي أنهارا غما وحَزنا

وضاقت علينا الأرض بما رحبت ، فكأنما أرواحنا من أجسادنا سُلت

وتضرعت لخالقها القلوب ، وقد كادت من شدة تفطرها تذوب 

تلجأ إلى القوي القدير ألا يحرمها بذنوبها من طيب صحبة و من علم رائق جليل

ودام تضرعنا أياما كالدهور ، حتى مَـنَّ الوهاب علينا ببارقة من أمل ونور

فرزقنا الكريم معلمتين كالغيث المطير ، وكان تحولا إلى خير فائض وكثـير


و.... يتبــــع .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> لما الأستعجال!


لم أتعجل أخيتي ولكن مجرد توقع فقط : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ** مع المحن تأتي المنح سبحان الملك .
> 
> 
> وبعد سنوات ليست بالكثيرة :
> 
> ولأن دوام الحال من المحال ، وليس في دنيانـا ثبات ولا استقرار
> 
> حدث ما لم يكن في الحسبان ، ومُنعت معلمتنا من الدعوة والاستمرار 
> 
> ...


يسر الله لنا ولكن سبل العلم ورزقنا التخلق بأخلاقه
وبارك في من تعلمكن ونفع بها..

نتابع معكِ..

----------


## أم هانئ

> يسر الله لنا ولكن سبل العلم ورزقنا التخلق بأخلاقه
> وبارك في من تعلمكن ونفع بها..
> 
> نتابع معكِ..


آمين آمين آمين 

متابعتك شرف لنا

----------


## أم هانئ

دوام الحال من المحال 


قلنا : رزقنا الكريم معلمتين كالغيث المطير ، وكان تحولا إلى خير فائض وكثـير

ومر على الجمع عام بل ربما زاد القليل ، وإذا بخطب شامل وجليل

حظر شامل لجميع المجالس ... وفاضت الأحزان والكروب ولما يندمل جرح القلوب

ورفعت الأكف إلى ربّ السماء .. اللهم أغث المضطر و أجب الدعاء

اللهم : ارحم ضعفنا و فرّج كربنا وأذهب عنا السوء والبلاء ...

فاستجاب الكريم لدعائنا وكانت مجالس البيوت مستقرا لنا

فأشرقت لنا شمس الأمل وعادت جميع المعلمات لاستئناف العمل 

وتقلبنا سنوات طوال بين أنواع النعم ، ننهل من كلٍ ما حباها الله به من فضل وفن .


وكثيرا ما كانت تجمعنا جميعا مناسبات ... نتنسم فيها أريج رياض الجنات

كانت القلوب صافية ، وسعادتنا بالجمع والعلم فائضة طاغية 

كم تعاونا على برٍ وتقوى ، وتدارسنا ما به الإيمان يحيا و يقوى

ومرت علينا أحداث الحياة ... وكلنا يستمد من الجمع ما يرضي سيده ومولاه

ولأن دوام الحال من المحال ... وكل شيء إلى تغيّير و زوال

وفي الأخير :

وقعت الواقعة فلم يكن لها من رافعة ولا دافعة ....


يتبــع .

----------


## راجية الفردوس الأعلى

نتابع بشغـف
موفقة.

----------


## سنبلة قلم

وقعت الواقعة فلم يكن لها من رافعة ولا دافعة !!


أتمنى أن تكون واقعــة خير يا أم هانىء  :Smile:  

            :::::

             !!

----------


## أم هانئ

الأخوات الكريمات : راجية الفردوس الأعلى ، وبنت الأثير 

جزاكما الله خيرا وأحسن إليكما 

أما عن تمني أختنا بنت الأثير فأظن أن عنوان الموضوع خير جواب عليه 

وليس لنا إلا أن نقول : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، اللهم اجرنا في مصابتنا

وأخلفنا خيرا منها / والحمد لله على كل حال .............

----------


## أم هانئ

وقعت الواقعة .. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ...


( من اعترض انطرد ) سمعناها عن الصوفية .

( إما الموافقة أو المفارقة ) سمعناها عن متعصبة المذهبية .

( من لم يكن معنا فهو علينا ) سمعناها عن الفرق غير السوية .

 
أما أن يعاملك بمقتضى كل تلكم المعاني والكلمات رفقاء طلب في الحيات !!!

من كنت تأمل صحبتهم طوال الحياة وبعد الممات !!!

كيف صار الولي الحميم أشد عليك من العدو المبين !!!

فهل بقي شيء له أمان ... بل على الدنيا السلام !!!



فهل كان ما بيننا حبّا صادقا يوما ، أم أنه كان زيفا كاذبا وهما !!! 


** ومع هطول الدمع كنت أردد على القلب و السمع :


إذا المرء لا يرعاك إلا تكلفا *** فدعه ولا تكثر عليه التاسفا

ففي الناس أبدال وفي الترك راحة *** وفي القلب صبر للحبيب ولو جفا

فماكل ماتهواه يهواك قلبه *** ولا كل من صافيته لك قد صفا

إذا لم يكن صفو الوداد طبيعة *** فلا خير في خل يجيء تكلفا

ولاخير في خل يخون خليله *** ويظهر سرًا كان بالأمس قد خفا

سلام على الدنيا إذا لم يكن بها *** صديق صدوق صادق الوعد منصفا 


يا من كنتم - يوما - في الله أخوتي أما علمتم بمصيبتكم ومصيبتي :


قتل الحب واغتيل الوداد و بقايا قلب في رماد ..........


انتهــى .

----------


## مبتدئة

يا ألله .. أتعلمين يا أم هانئ ان ولدي يعيش هذه الأيام كهذه المحنة وهو يمر بحالة نفسية صعبة جدا حتى أنه كره غرفته يقول تذكرني بصاحبي ، ونحن نحاول التخفيف عنه بكل طريقة .. أما وأنك ذكرت قصتك فسأقوم بنسخها واطلاعه عليها  لعلها تكون سببا في تهوين الأمر عليه باذن الله ..
جزيت خيرا أختي ..

----------


## أم هانئ

> يا ألله .. أتعلمين يا أم هانئ ان ولدي يعيش هذه الأيام كهذه المحنة وهو يمر بحالة نفسية صعبة جدا حتى أنه كره غرفته يقول تذكرني بصاحبي ، ونحن نحاول التخفيف عنه بكل طريقة .. أما وأنك ذكرت قصتك فسأقوم بنسخها واطلاعه عليها لعلها تكون سببا في تهوين الأمر عليه باذن الله ..
> جزيت خيرا أختي ..


وجزاك أختنا الكريمة وبارك فيك
نسأل الله أن يهون على ولدك فإنه في محنة عصيبة .............

----------


## أم الهدى

لا إله إلا الله كفة راجحة ،  فالدنيا بنيت على الخير والشر نسأل الله لنا ولكم العافية .

----------


## أم هانئ

> لا إله إلا الله كفة راجحة ، فالدنيا بنيت على الخير والشر نسأل الله لنا ولكم العافية .


آمين آمين آمين أحسن الله إليك أختنا الكريمة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لا يبكي على الحب إلا النساء : ))

ولكن الحب في الله يبكي عليه كل إنسان سوي ويعجب من انقلاب المحبة عداوة ...ولكن...

ليس ذاك بمحبة في الله فالحب في الله هو أن تحب ما عند الشخص مما يوافق الإسلام والإيمان بدرجاته وتبغض منه ما لا يوافق الإسلام والإيمان بدرجاته فيتحرى القلب محاب الله فيوافقها فينظر بعين لا ترى أشخاصا بل ترى أفعالا وأوصافا فينصف من نفسه ويجتمع في قلبه للشخص الواحد حب وبغض تبع لما يحب الله وما لا يحب.
وهذا الحب والبغض ليس طبعيا بل ينفصل عن المحبة الطبعية التي تميل أو تنفر من الأشخاص لتآلف الطبع وموافقة الأنماط والعوائد أو عدم ذلك. 
والحمد لله الذي لم يفترض علينا موافقة المحبة الطبعية للشرعية ولا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها.
وكلما سما القلب مع هذا الشعور كلما دل ذلك على سلامته.


لهذا أستطيع أن أجزم أن جعل فكرة معينة حدا فاصلا نوالي عليه ونعادي على ضده هي من قبيل الانحراف في فهم الحب في الله والبغض في الله وهي من قبيل تحويل الإنسان المحبة الطبعية لمحبة شرعية فيوالي على ما يحب هو وما يختار له شيخه ويعادي على ما يبغض هو وما يبغض شيخه
لا ما يحب الله وما لا يحب الله.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

وقاتل النفس مأخوذ بفعلته وقاتل الروح لا يدري به أحد
أسأل الله أن يآجرك في مصائبك كلها ويعوضك عنها خير
غاليتي وفي الترك راحة وبدلي وغيري وها نحن جدد على ال عقيدة الحق باذن الله لن نجور ولن نكون لك الا الصحبة التي يحبها الله ويرضاها باذن الله فهل تقبلينا فالمهم أن تقبلينا وهنا الأخوات كما أقرأ من مشاركاتهم أنهم يحبونك الحب الجم لله وهذا من فضل الله عليك وبشرى عاجلة في الدنيا قبل الآخرة واني ارى انه عز وجل عوضك بهم عن أولئك القوم
كلنا نحبك في الله ونطمع في انتعاش قلبك من جديد ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

جزيتي خيرا أختنا أم هانئ وبارك بكِ وكثر من أمثالك

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

الله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي أم هانئ

----------

